# Guadalupe Rainbows, Trout fest and Fishing Report



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Tour of Texas; Guadalupe River Trout

As the southern most trout fishery in the United States the Guadalupe River below Canyon Dam gives Texas anglers an opportunity to catch rainbow trout year round in the Lone Star State. In 1964 the Army Corps of Engineers impounded Canyon Lake. The cold water being released from the bottom of the dam would displace the native warm water species that occupied the Guadalupe. With optimal flows the water is cold enough to support trout for the first 10 miles below Canyon Dam. Lone Star Brewery started stocking the river with rainbow trout first. TPWD followed and began experimenting with different species of trout to determine which would be the most suitable trout for the Guadalupe; in the end it was the rainbow trout that did best in the Guadalupe. About the same time, a small group of Texans, who enjoyed trout fishing, came together; Bill Parvin, Dick Finta, James Keeton, Bob Newman, Chad Oliver, Bill Pabst, Glenn Richardson, Lt. Col Paul and Hazel Schubauer, Jim Vynalek, and Bill West, who later founded the Guadalupe Chapter of Trout Unlimited. Currently GRTU is the largest local Trout Unlimited Chapter.

Continue Reading Here


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

The blog says Troutfest is in Jan, but I think it's in Feb.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

It is this weekend.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

That is correct, my mistake:headknock

Trout Fest is this weekend Feb 20,21st and 22nd


----------

